# CCW



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I was going to take the CCW class last spring w/my son, but we all know what happened for a while, then it was hard to get a class, then some work issues ... now I might have time and opportunity but my concern is if Joltin Joe gets to be POTUS, and assigns someone like Beto O'Rourke to be in charge of things, would the CCW list become something the government could use to focus some enforcement efforts on a certain type of people  not that any government would EVER think of doing that  it's as much of a "what if" as anything  but when has some merit worth talking about ... any thoughts out there, would that be a road map to gun owners?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like you dragged your feet and are regretting it, Be responsible, sign up tomorrow if you want a CCW Permit. Why question the future, when you are in control of the present. Reminds me when I renewed my CCW permit, and a "LADY" stood up and proclaimed to everyone there that she was getting a permit, before Obama kept her from doing so. How did that play out??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Get it done so you have it. No need in worrying about what-ifs.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much about what Beto "Hell yes we're going to take your guns away" O'Rourke tries to do. SCOTUS, and the senate will block any attempts made by executive orders for at least the next two years, and congress is going to be deadlocked on a lot of stuff. 

We're basically going to have little to no actual government for at least the next two years because the balance of power has everyone standing on the furthest ends of a big teeter-totter and it's not actually moving in any meaningful direction.

Not to mention, sidearms aren't the big scary guns they want to ban anyway. They're too focused on those "assault weapons" that aren't assault weapons, and which account for less than 10% of the gun violence every year...


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

The government, no matter who is in office, already knows that you have weapons and of course they will assume you carry one or more until proven otherwise (they're that good). If you gotta have a CCW, get it online from numerous sources. Follow up soonest with a "real" course. Open carry in the meantime if you gotta, but know the laws where you do.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My thoughts are...if you want it...get it now!
And get your pistol and ammo now as well before they are taxed so high you can't afford to get them.
FWIW, I will NEVER willingly let anybody...including government...dictate to me whether or not I have the right to protect my family and self with whatever means necessary.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Georgia is the issue now. We need to keep those 2 senate seats. If not there could be issues.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey baitguy, I'm an instructor and if you are not able to get into a class, I can teach you and your son the class so you you can get your CHL. PM me if your interested.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone think we can convince Uncle Joe , camel toe and beto boy to personally come and take our guns?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Depending on where you live in the state with COVID it might take you months on getting into the sheriffs off to get your Permit


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

If anyone lives in a county adjoining Morrow, you just walk in and walk out. No appointment necessary. My buddy just did his yesterday. The instructor actually told him he’s lucky he can go to Morrow county sheriffs office.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I hung out in morrow county for years, a friend lives there. Ain't much happening , lol. No offense Mike.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Pooch said:


> I hung out in morrow county for years, a friend lives there. Ain't much happening , lol. No offense Mike.


No offense taken. That’s the reason I stay here.


----------

